# SciFi/Fantasy Series for a precocious 9yo



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My nephew is 9yo and reads on about a 6th grade level (so I'm guessing that covers a wide range of possible books) after watching LOTR with his dad, he started reading them and they're just about outside his reading level. He's getting bogged down with Tom Bombadil but he's getting into _Fellowship_ beyond that - it just goes slowly.

I want to start him on a series or two when he finishes this series and I'm looking for some direction as most of what I read around age 9 to 13 were written in the 60's and 70's and may or may not be out of date. So, I thought I'd some to the place overflowing with suggestions. He likes Fantasy and Science Fiction about equally well and he's not interested in any with too much graphic violence or romance. I specifically want to start him on series so here are some of my thoughts so far:

_The Chronicles of Pyrdain_ by Lloyd Alexander 
_The True Game_ by Sheri Tepper - solid fantasy, loved but they're not available in ebook form
_The Tales of Alvin Maker_ by Orson Scott Card
_The Well of Souls_ by Jack L. Chalker
_Saga of the Pliocene Exile_ by Julian May

As you can see, that's some good reading - but it's not exactly current .... what other series should I consider?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Dark is Rising by Susan Cooper is a great series 
The Rowan by Anne McCaffrey?
Ender's Game


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Might be worth trying some of the Tom Swift Jr. books -- enjoyed them when I was 11, and don't recall anything graphic.

Some of the Edgar Rice Burroughs -- the Mars series, sure, but he also did the shorter Pellucidar series and the three-novel Caspak series.  The Tarzans were fun too if his taste runs that way.

Believe some of Andre Norton's books were series titles.

The Narnia books by C. S. Lewis.

E. E. Smith's Lensman series and Skylark series.

And while they're not series titles, Heinlein's juveniles are well worth a look.


Nothing new there, but then I'm not exactly current myself.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Fablehaven by Brandon Mull
Percy Jackson by Rick Riordan


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The part that's really killing me is that looking through YA Science Fiction and fantasy pages, so much of it looks like teen romance - sparkly vampires and other nonsense .... 

I thought about Percy Jackson and that may well be a good option .... Burroughs isn't bad but I'm not sure how he'll react to the Victorian language.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

City of Ember series by Jeanne Duprau - great YA, clean, Sci-fi type series

I actually read this series as an adult and loved it


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Artemid Fowl by Eoin Colfer is really good too, no romance and not violent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe try some Jules Verne?  As I recall the language isn't too difficult. 

There's also the Artemis Fowl series. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was going to suggest the Percy Jackson, too.  I gave the first one to my grandson and he got hooked; and he'd not been a big reader to that point.  Never really wanted to read the HP books--I think they were too fat for him.

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Those are some pretty heavy lists.  

You might give ShadowMagic by Jonh Lenahan a look.  It's fantasy but the characters are more modern-day.  

For fantasy, you might try Jim Hines' Goblin books.  Age doesn't matter with these books and they have themes suitable for all ages.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I sent him an email with hyperlinks to about 9 series and he chose _The Tales of Alvin Maker_. His dad really enjoyed that series and I love it too. I hope he does as well and I hope he doesn't find the parts about the Unmaker to be too dark for his taste. We'll see.

He's kinda getting spoiled rotten now cuz I got him a Star Wars Jedi Handbook yesterday since they were on sale and now a new series ... but, anything to encourage him to become a big ole book geek.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Isaac Asimov's Foundation trilogy (which I first read and loved when I was 11).

Tom Swift, Jr. (author "Victor Appleton," a pseudonym) would also be an excellent choice.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

These might be a little advanced for a 9 year old, but if he's reading at a 6th Grade level he should have no problems. Plus, I see no one has mentioned them. The Shannara series by Terry Brooks and the Belgariad series by David Eddings. Both are epic fantasy and have remained favorites of mine throughout my life. 

Here are the first books in both series:
Pawn of Prophecy by David Eddings
Sword of Shannara by Terry Brooks


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

He might like Terry Pratchett's "Johnny Maxwell" books, though I can only find two of the three in the US Kindle store:

 

Once he finishes those, he could jump into the "Discworld" via the YA entries, The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents (Discworld: Young Adult), as well as the 4 "Tiffany Aching" books -- though the last one of that series gets a bit more adult-oriented, IMO.


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

I would highly suggest Dennis L. McKiernan's Iron Tower trilogy. It has been called Tolkien lite, and that may not be far off the mark, but I think it has enough to draw a young reader and help them get lost in an epic scale with highly relatable characters.

Also Rick Riordan's Kane series. They read a bit smoother than the Percy Jackson stuff and the alternating brother and sister narratives add to suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I second: Jules Verne (one of my favs) and "Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card (actually all books in the "Ender/Bean" universe).  Though I would also add another set of books.  It was my fav when I was a kid after we read the first book as required reading in school.  It's the "Tripod Series" by John Christopher.  I also picked up the "Cosmic Trilogy" by C. S. Lewis, when they were on sale on Kindle.  I haven't read them yet, but I keep hearing good things.

Tris


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jerry Pournelle and Charles Sheffield specifically wrote the Jupiter series to be spiritual successors to the Heinlein juveniles (you may consider that to be good or bad--From my perspective it is good). I read the first one when it was released in the mid 90s, and liked it fine, but wasn't motivated to read the rest of the series (of course, I was an adult and not the target audience). Here's a blurb for them:

http://www.baenebooks.com/p-956-the-jupiter-novels.aspx

Glancing around, it appears that at least the first two are available on Kindle.

I assume you're aware of Andre Norton and of the Heinlein juveniles. Norton's fantasy still may be current enough. Unless he is unusually attuned to last-Century history for a nine year old, the Time Traders series is probably too dated for him with its Cold War setting (though I *loved* it when I was a year or two older than your nephew). It pains me to say that, as I still get a kick out of this cover...










I take it the "Series of Unfortunate Events" series is not interesting, since it is merely absurd rather than fantasy or science fiction? I loved the movie and grabbed most of the books when they were offered cheap years ago, but have never bestirred myself to read them. So I can't actually vouch for them. I believe I remember reading a news article about them where the author was quoted as saying he wrote the book for ten year olds (or thereabouts) but deliberately used more sophisticated vocabulary which he usually explained as part of the story.

As for Verne, I remember reading 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and From the Earth to the Moon when I was about his age, but looking back, I find it significant that I didn't find and read more Verne.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Diane Duane has updated for modern times and re-released her "So You Want to be a Wizard" books in ebook and they are great YA books

http://ebooksdirect.dianeduane.com/products/so-you-want-to-be-a-wizard-new-millennium-edition


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Depending on reading level, many *Tom Swift Classics * are listed as free e-books.

Click this link for a listing: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=digital-text&field-keywords=tom%20swift%20free%20&tag=viglink126429-20


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I would suggest the Chronicles of Narnia by C. S. Lewis, lots of fun and memorable characters. Also, the Land of Oz series by Frank L. Baum. I read a couple of them at that age and I had an advanced reading level as well and had no problem with them. 

Beyond that it's hard to say, since so many current fantasy series are aimed at teens and have a lot of violence and sex. A current fantasy series that's pretty good is Cornelia Funke's Inkheart trilogy. Although the main character is a young girl I think boys would enjoy it just as well, especially with all of the medieval sword and sorcery elements. And if he is really at a 6th grade reading level he should do well with it.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

purplesmurf said:


> Fablehaven by Brandon Mull
> Percy Jackson by Rick Riordan


My precocious 9yo son just finished both of these series and liked them a lot. We worried that Percy might have a little too much romance for him, but he pretty much only cared about the action, the one-liners, and the overall story. I've read Artemis Fowl, but think there is more odd romance in it than in Percy Jackson, what with Artemis' obsession with Holly the elf cop. He's waiting on the Kane Chronicles #1 to be available at the library.

He's also read Narnia and really liked it. Liked The Hobbit, but couldn't get into LOTR. Mine prefers fantasy to SF, much to my displeasure. Once you get outside of Tolkien, there's not much fantasy I like and want to read with him. We did start reading Alexander's Prydain aloud. I tried to get him a copy of Janet and Isaac Asimov's Norby books, but he wouldn't touch it. Also picked up some of my childhood favorite sci-fi like Interstellar Pig, and he wouldn't read them either. The Tripod series was one of my favorites, but I haven't tracked it down for him to try, yet. I think it might be right up his alley. They were adapted as comics in Boy's Life Magazine back in my scouting days. That's how I discovered them. Great books.

We saw the City of Ember movie and really want to try the books. Heck, I want to read them even if the kids don't!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've suggested it before in a similar thread; The Rangers Apprentice Series by Jon Flanagan are a good, fun read.

http://www.amazon.com/Rangers-Apprentice-Ruins-Gorlan-Flanagan/dp/0756968984/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1367846725&sr=1-1&keywords=rangers+apprentice


----------



## TheresaV (Mar 23, 2013)

The Last Apprentice series by Joseph Delaney. It's a bit dark, but fast paced and exciting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I started reading the Xanth series by Piers Anthony at about that age. It came out when I was 6, and my grandfather gave me the first few books when I was 9 or 10.


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

I was a precious 9 year old, and here's some things I enjoyed.

"The Dark Is Rising" should definitely be on the list.

I'd consider "The Belgariad" by David Eddings. Personally I didn't find it stood up, but it's a nice light read and falls nicely between "The Hobbit" and "Lord of the Rings".

I was also starting to get into Asimov at that age - "The Caves of Steel" is the best starter there. It MIGHT be a little much for him, but I doubt it. The early Foundation novels get a little bit too scientific...might want to wait a couple of years on those, but possibly no more than that.

I second whoever suggested Verne - "20,000 Leagues Under The Sea" was my first science fiction novel, although a better first one might be "80 Days Around The World". The primary translations are very "transparent" in style and the story lines do tend towards the kind of adventures a young boy might appreciate. (Or a young tomboy ).

Although I didn't read them at that age, Heinlein's juveniles are eternally awesome AND books he'll probably want to go back to as an adult.

My only other thought is Mercedes Lackey, but there's a lot of romance elements. Nothing that would be embarrassing, but those should probably wait until he hits puberty .

And really, don't *worry* about them being out of date. Good science fiction stands up. I just acquired a box of 1950s-1960s Galaxys, IFs, that kind of thing, and they stand up. The editorials don't, but the stories do.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Martel47 said:


> My precocious 9yo son just finished both of these series and liked them a lot. We worried that Percy might have a little too much romance for him, but he pretty much only cared about the action, the one-liners, and the overall story. I've read Artemis Fowl, but think there is more odd romance in it than in Percy Jackson, what with Artemis' obsession with Holly the elf cop. He's waiting on the Kane Chronicles #1 to be available at the library.
> 
> He's also read Narnia and really liked it. Liked The Hobbit, but couldn't get into LOTR. Mine prefers fantasy to SF, much to my displeasure. Once you get outside of Tolkien, there's not much fantasy I like and want to read with him. We did start reading Alexander's Prydain aloud. I tried to get him a copy of Janet and Isaac Asimov's Norby books, but he wouldn't touch it. Also picked up some of my childhood favorite sci-fi like Interstellar Pig, and he wouldn't read them either. The Tripod series was one of my favorites, but I haven't tracked it down for him to try, yet. I think it might be right up his alley. They were adapted as comics in Boy's Life Magazine back in my scouting days. That's how I discovered them. Great books.
> 
> We saw the City of Ember movie and really want to try the books. Heck, I want to read them even if the kids don't!


At nine reading the Hobbit. Impressed.

CS Lewis wrote a space trilogy that this good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first book in the Artemis Fowl series is today's Kindle Daily Deal:



Artemis Fowl (Artemis Fowl, Book One) (Artemis Fowl (Quality)) by * Eoin Colfer - $2.99*

Twelve-year-old Artemis Fowl is a millionaire, a genius-and, above all, a criminal mastermind. But even Artemis doesn't know what he's taken on when he kidnaps a fairy, Captain Holly Short of the LEPrecon Unit. These aren't the fairies of bedtime stories; these fairies are armed and dangerous. Artemis thinks he has them right where he wants them&#8230;but then they stop playing by the rules.

Eoin Colfer describes his new book, Artemis Fowl, as "Die Hard with fairies." He's not far wrong. Twelve-year-old Artemis Fowl is the most ingenious criminal mastermind in history. With two trusty sidekicks in tow, he hatches a cunning plot to divest the fairyfolk of their pot of gold. Of course, he isn't foolish enough to believe in all that "gold at the end of the rainbow" nonsense. Rather, he knows that the only way to separate the little people from their stash is to kidnap one of them and wait for the ransom to arrive. But when the time comes to put his plan into action, he doesn't count on the appearance of the extrasmall, pointy-eared Captain Holly Short of the LEPrecon (Lower Elements Police Reconnaisance) Unit--and her senior officer, Commander Root, a man (sorry, elf) who will stop at nothing to get her back. Fantastic stuff from beginning to end, Artemis Fowl is a rip-roaring, 21st-century romp of the highest order. The author has let his imagination run riot by combining folklore, fantasy, and a fistful of high-tech funk in an outrageously devilish book that could well do for fairies what Harry Potter has done for wizardry. But be warned: this is no gentle frolic, so don't be fooled by the fairy subject matter. Instead, what we have here is well-written, sophisticated, rough 'n' tumble storytelling with enough high-octane attitude to make it a seriously cool read for anyone over the age of 10. --Susan Harrison

305 pages. 4.2 stars after 590 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Some great recommendations here. I'll second (or third):
The Dark is Rising
The Foundation Trilogy
Ender's Game
Discworld

I remember reading Ursula Le Guin's Earthsea Quartet when I was a kid, but not exactly how old I was. Maybe ten? It's definitely worth reading, but maybe in a year or so.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

A 9 Year old might be able to handle "The Hobbitt" 
then maybe wait 2 or 3 years and dive into the other three?

That's basically what I did.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Ender's Game may be okay - Film is coming out soon.

View trailer using this link: Sorry system error would not allow me to post the video.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I HIGHLY recommend


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom (Nov 4, 2012)

For fantasy, I'd also add Ursula Leguin's Wizard of Earthsea novels, great stuff. 

Of course, Shannara, Eddings, Feist...if he likes humorous material, I would have loved Piers Anthony's Xanth books at that age. Also Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy if he's into humor. Good Omens by Gaiman and Pratchett.

You really can't go wrong with the standard Dungeons and Dragons novels from Wizards of the Coast/TSR. Pathfinder roleplaying (Paizo) has a great line of DRM-free epic fantasy novels in the "DnD/epic fantasy tradition."

For "magical realism" and fun nostalgic SF, Bradbury of course...of course, I didn't "get" Bradbury until I was much older.

Heinlein's juvies are pure AWESOME.

If he is interested in sci-fi and Star Wars, I would heartily recommend Brian Daley's Han Solo novels (Han Solo at Star's End, Han Solo's Revenge, Han Solo and the Lost Legacy) and Mike Stackpole's X-wing series -- and of course the Tim Zahn Star Wars novels. All GREAT adventures.

Tim Zahn's Icarus Hunt is a great sci-fi adventure, too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I want to put a caveat about the Xanth books. While the original trilogy might be okay for a youngster (although there is talk of a rape in the first book), the later ones become very sexual and in my mind, inappropiately so.


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom (Nov 4, 2012)

Good to know about Xanth, sorry I threw it out there. I only read the first 4-5 when I was younger and moved on after that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BillSmithBooksDotCom said:


> Good to know about Xanth, sorry I threw it out there. I only read the first 4-5 when I was younger and moved on after that.


don't feel bad. the first 7 or 8 books are okay, although re-reading them as an adult i noticed a lot of stuff that i didn't when reading them as a teen, but as they go on, they get a bit creepy. and repetitive.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I second Jim C. Hines' Goblin books, and you should also look out for Patty Jansen & Linda Nagata, both of whom write SF and/or Fantasy for that age group.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

This is probably already posted but Susan Cooper's Dark is Rising series is riveting.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

There's been a lot of really good books suggested so far, including Percy Jackson, Fablehaven, and Rangers Apprentice. I've noticed a lot of older books have been suggested. When I was his age, I wouldn't read older books (shameful, I know), so I've been trying to think of other series that he'd enjoy that are more modern.

Pretty much any of Rick Riordan's series will work (Percy Jackson, Heroes of Olympus, Kane Chronicles). He'd also enjoy Brandon Mull's Beyonders series, along with Fablehaven, as already mentioned. Garth Nix is another popular author for kids. My brother LOVED his books. You can also look up Obert Skye's books: Levan Thumps, Pillage, etc. The Levan Thumps series was really popular with my students (4th-6th graders).

I'm going to be contrary and suggest that Ender's Game might be too graphic for him.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

Oh yes, Simon! The Goblin series is great fun.


----------



## AdamOrtyl (May 21, 2013)

Doesn't look like it's been mentioned yet, but how about: Pullman's _His Dark Materials_. Assuming LOTR is just outside of his range, this might be good. Just don't want the movie!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a note about Andre Norton's _Time Trader_ series. When they were republished recently by Baen Books, they were re-edited, updated to the "first quarter of the twenty-first century", a time when "Greater Russia emerged from the wreckage of the old Soviet Union." So, that's bad for nostalgia, but should be fine for someone young. It's a perfectly reasonable premise for science fiction.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of great recommendations so far. I didn't notice the Redwall books mentioned. My son liked them at that age. Alan Dean Foster's Pip and Flinx books were another favorite.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's not a series, but I'd recommend William Sleator's books for a kid that age who is at all interested in sf. His books were my gateway into hard sf.


----------



## whynot (Jul 1, 2013)

When I was that age, I really enjoyed Isaak Assimov.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony Rabig said:


> Might be worth trying some of the Tom Swift Jr. books -- enjoyed them when I was 11, and don't recall anything graphic.


You may not see this, but THANK YOU!! For the longest time, I tried to recall a series that I absolutely loved as a child, and I'd searched and searched to no avail. All I could remember is the lead character Tom and his many adventures. I glanced at your post and saw the word "Swift" before even reading your entire sentence, and I had a lightbulb moment - "Hey...Tom Swift!" Then I see you're even talking about the same series.

I am realllly ecstatic now that I've run to Amazon and see that the Tom Swift novels are free. (Yes, I spend as much time re-reading all my childhood favorites as I do "grown-up books" and I'm not ashamed of it!)


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

For that age and genre, you can't go wrong with Bruce Coville.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

_The Seventh Tower_ series by Garth Nix is good. _The Edge Chronicles _ is also good. My son liked the _Gregor the Overlander _ series, which is by Suzanne Collins (author of _The Hunger Games_).

Last but not least, don't forget the classics by people like Jules Verne (eg, 20,000 leagues Under the Sea), H.G. Wells (eg, The Time Machine) and Edgar Rice Burroughs (Tarzan).


----------



## MineBook (May 31, 2013)

I can recommend some Scifi books not a series:

"Ender's Game" - good book. Movie is comming based on story.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I have read and enjoyed Heir Apparent by Vivian Vande Velde:



Smart, funny, well-written. No romance. Some "computer game" violence - not graphic at all.


----------



## MichaelRaymondX (Jul 5, 2013)

I see a lot of people voting for Artemis Fowl. Add my 2c to the pile  Great series!


----------

